# Better Built 200 gal transfer tank



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Brand new never used, just been sitting here forever... $950 new. $700.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Built better than a windstorm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much better built is Better Built?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much better built is Better Built?


Better


----------

